# Help! Need a solid breeder referral!



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

My family and I are having a very hard time finding a reputable breeder breeding stock with full clearances.

First, we put down a $500 with a local breeder and waited over 9 months, and through 6 potential litters. We waited through 3 "false pregnancies", 1 still born litter, and 2 litters that were too small to accomodate our place on the "waiting list". With no further litters on the horizon, we started looking for another breeder. The original breeder refused to refund our deposit, and would not sell us a puppy if we came back to them, since we started looking elsewhere.

Next we found a litter on the ground with a breeder that has been well recommended here on this forum, taking reservations. I sent in $800 reservation money to secure a pup based on her excellent reputation. Come to find out the litter was from an accidental breeding, from a 18 month old bitch with only preliminary clearances. Oh, and neither the bitch or the sire were owned by this breeder, she was raising it for someone else. Then the "take home" date I was given was only 7 weeks to the day from the whelp date. :doh: It was just too many red flags for me. This time we are getting our money back at least.

So now, please help us! 

My kids have been waiting almost a year for a new puppy. I feel like we have been strung along and taken advantage of. I did what I thought was good research, and we've been burned a couple times now.

We are a good family with respectful kids, we have a decent sized home with a relatively large fenced back yard. Our schedules allow that someone is home nearly all the time. This dog will be an absolute member of our family, not left in the back yard.

What we're looking for: A female companion pup from good breeding stock with all clearances, (Ch parents will not be turned away ) that's either on the ground or at least confirmed pregnant. 

We have $1800 to spend, and that will need to include transportation if coming from more than 500 miles from DFW, TX. 

Please, PLEASE help us!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you contacted the local club referrals? They may know of a breeder with puppies ready or expecting who may not be advertising. 

The other thing - since you are in Texas, I would take advantage of the National which I believe is going to be there this year. You may meet people there, and it's something for your kids to enjoy... 

We NEVER have a national come anywhere near here. I feel deprived... *weeps*


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Megora said:


> Have you contacted the local club referrals? They may know of a breeder with puppies ready or expecting who may not be advertising.
> 
> The other thing - since you are in Texas, I would take advantage of the National which I believe is going to be there this year. You may meet people there, and it's something for your kids to enjoy...
> 
> We NEVER have a national come anywhere near here. I feel deprived... *weeps*


 I did get on the local club referral page, and that's where I found the second breeder.

I just feel so discouraged by the whole process. I did my research and I still got burned. Really looking for a respected personal referral, and this forum seems like just the place. 

I did see that Nationals are in Wichita Falls, not too far from me!


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

"The original breeder refused to refund our deposit, and would not sell us a puppy if we came back to them, since we started looking elsewhere."
wow. i would be thru the roof angry.


----------



## princess heidi (Jan 10, 2013)

the below is from someone else and a previous thread.
i'm not sure how to attach a thread, becuz texas breeders is a thread here.

Patti Caldwell, Schoolhouse Goldens in Dallas is having a litter!! Her female's pregnancy was just confirmed. Patti is a very long time golden breeder who is married to another long time golden breeder, Dick Caldwell of Glengowen Goldens. (Dallas area) Breeding is of GCH S'More and Ch Moses. (She can tell you the registered names and I'm quite certain ALL clearances are in order too!)

did this come thru?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ppy/136514-breeder-recommendations-texas.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I would take the first breeder to court for a refund.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

princess heidi said:


> "The original breeder refused to refund our deposit, and would not sell us a puppy if we came back to them, since we started looking elsewhere."
> wow. i would be thru the roof angry.





mylissyk said:


> I think I would take the first breeder to court for a refund.


**deep breath**

**finding my zen**

You have no idea. 

And I am looking into legal recourse.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

princess heidi said:


> the below is from someone else and a previous thread.
> i'm not sure how to attach a thread, becuz texas breeders is a thread here.
> 
> Patti Caldwell, Schoolhouse Goldens in Dallas is having a litter!! Her female's pregnancy was just confirmed. Patti is a very long time golden breeder who is married to another long time golden breeder, Dick Caldwell of Glengowen Goldens. (Dallas area) Breeding is of GCH S'More and Ch Moses. (She can tell you the registered names and I'm quite certain ALL clearances are in order too!)
> ...


Excellent! I will definitely follow up on this, they have beautiful animals.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Robert,

You don't have to wait til the National in October. Our club, the Dallas-Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Club is having our Specialty (dog show) on Friday March 22 at the Amon Carter Building in Ft. Worth. There will be 2 more days of goldens showing on Sat and Sun too. It is an excellent opportunity to talk to some of the breeders (when they've finished showing) and see some of their dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

drofen said:


> Excellent! I will definitely follow up on this, they have beautiful animals.


I do want to caution you that this breeding has already generated a lot of interest among possible puppy people....

Good luck in your search! We put a deposit down on a breeding on one of the days the bitch was bred an waited until the due date when it was discovered she reabsorbed her litter. It is frustrating, but don't give up. I'm sure the right puppy will come along for your family, as ours did several months later.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

luvgld7 said:


> Robert,
> 
> You don't have to wait til the National in October. Our club, the Dallas-Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Club is having our Specialty (dog show) on Friday March 22 at the Amon Carter Building in Ft. Worth. There will be 2 more days of goldens showing on Sat and Sun too. It is an excellent opportunity to talk to some of the breeders (when they've finished showing) and see some of their dogs.


Very good!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would love to have a puppy from this breeder- not sure if it is too far 

Scion Golden Retrievers

Pat Simpson
Austin, TX USA 
[email protected]
sciongoldens.com


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are all the texas goldens on the breeders' resource, but I am from Maine and cannot vouch for 9/10ths of them bc it is too far. Thought the list might be handy


Amica Goldens

Mia T. Nieman
Austin, TX USA 78731 
[email protected]
Amica Goldens Home Page 
512 452-2433 or 512 554-9978
Apollo Golden Retrievers

Ellen Wilson
Houston, TX USA 77027 
[email protected]
Apollo Golden Retrievers 
(713) 622-2215
Bayside Goldens

Sherri & Ashley Flowers
Baytown, TX USA 77521 
[email protected]
Bayside Goldens - For Dog Health Care and More! 
281-691-2142
Canam Goldens

Pauline Grennan
Houston, TX USA 
[email protected]
Canam Goldens - Golden Retrievers 
Cosmic Goldens

Barney Roberts
Friendswood, TX USA 77546 
[email protected]
Cosmic Golden Retrievers - Home Page 
281-992-1117
Denali Golden Retrievers

Roger & Laurie Long
Dallas, TX USA 
[email protected]
Denali Kennels Golden Retrievers 
Glenloch Golden Retrievers

Tom & Sarah Rutland
Magnolia, TX USA 77354 
[email protected]
Glengowan Goldens

Dick & Patti Caldwell
Lavon, TX USA 75166 
[email protected]
Glengowan Goldens 
972-843-3083
Goldenwind Goldens

Ellen & Alan Meyer
Plano, TX USA 
[email protected]
Goldenwind Golden Retrievers - Breeders of Golden Retriever Puppies Dallas/Fort Worth/Austin/Houston Texas 
Goldstorm Golden Retrievers

Diane Mueller
New Braunfels, TX USA 
[email protected]
Home 
830-625-7828
Halo Goldens

Judi Hollenbeck
Burnet, TX USA 78611 
[email protected]
Halo Golden Retrievers, Burnet Texas 
(512) 756-9448
Heavensent Golden Retrievers

Beth & Bill Bruski
Gilmer, TX USA 75645 
[email protected]
903-734-4454 (phones: home & fax) 903-445-5304 (cell)
JusCoz Golden Retrievers

Lynda S Williams
Kennedale, TX USA 76060 
[email protected]
817-478-4467
Kingdom Goldens

Holly King
Fort Worth, TX USA 76116 
[email protected]
817-732-9596
Lone Star Golden Retrievers

Paula J Parrish
Bellaire, TX USA 77401 
[email protected]
713-816-5714
Mandigo Retrievers

Laurell E. Hand
Granbury, TX USA 76049 
[email protected]
mandigoretrievers.com 
(817) 910-2887
Mohrgold Golden Retrievers

John & Shari Degan
Rowlett, TX USA 75089 
[email protected]
www.mohrgold.com 
Mystic Golden Retrievers

Kim & Keith Cain
Midland, TX USA 79706 
[email protected]
Mystic Goldens 
(915) 686-2021
PotOGold Golden Retrievers

Michelle Bode
Flower Mound, TX USA 
[email protected]
Renegade Golden Retrievers

David & Cathryn Terrell
Cypress, TX USA 77429 
[email protected]
www.RenegadeGoldens.com 
281-251-3584
Sheffield Goldens

Barbara Sheffield
Pflugerville, TX USA 78660 
[email protected]
Sheffield Goldens 
512-989-8202
Slygo Golden Retrievers

Bernadette Tetro
Ft. Worth, TX USA 76148 
[email protected]
817-581-9650
Sonoma Golden Retrievers

Kara Anderson
Fredericksburg, TX USA 78624 
[email protected]
830-685-3508
Spirits Golden Retrievers

Sherri Farmer
Dallas, TX USA 
[email protected]
Spirits Golden Retrievers 
Tempo Goldens

David & Barbara Brown
Arlington, TX USA 760l6 
[email protected]
razzlegoldens.com/tempo_welcome.htm 
(8l7) 572-1545
Xcelerate Golden Retrievers

Brandye Randermann
Katy, TX USA 77493 
[email protected]
www.xcelerategoldens.com 
281-392-9865
Camlin Golden Retrievers

Nancy Crowley
Parker, TX USA 75002 
[email protected]
(972) 442-4804
Scion Golden Retrievers

Pat Simpson
Austin, TX USA 
[email protected]
sciongoldens.com 
Somermead Golden Retrievers

Brianna Bischoff
Houston, TX USA 
[email protected]
(281) 252-8797
Trailsend Golden Retrievers

Andrea Stringer
Richmond, TX USA 77406 
[email protected]
Trailsend Goldens 
281-341-6641
Wyndance Goldens

Cindi Williams
Frisco, TX USA 75034 
[email protected]
wyndancegoldens.com


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are all the texas goldens on the breeders' resource, but I am from Maine and cannot vouch for 9/10ths of them bc it is too far. Thought the list might be handy


Amica Goldens

Mia T. Nieman
Austin, TX USA 78731 
[email protected]
Amica Goldens Home Page 
512 452-2433 or 512 554-9978
Apollo Golden Retrievers

Ellen Wilson
Houston, TX USA 77027 
[email protected]
Apollo Golden Retrievers 
(713) 622-2215
Bayside Goldens

Sherri & Ashley Flowers
Baytown, TX USA 77521 
[email protected]
Bayside Goldens - For Dog Health Care and More! 
281-691-2142
Canam Goldens

Pauline Grennan
Houston, TX USA 
[email protected]
Canam Goldens - Golden Retrievers 
Cosmic Goldens

Barney Roberts
Friendswood, TX USA 77546 
[email protected]
Cosmic Golden Retrievers - Home Page 
281-992-1117
Denali Golden Retrievers

Roger & Laurie Long
Dallas, TX USA 
[email protected]
Denali Kennels Golden Retrievers 
Glenloch Golden Retrievers

Tom & Sarah Rutland
Magnolia, TX USA 77354 
[email protected]
Glengowan Goldens

Dick & Patti Caldwell
Lavon, TX USA 75166 
[email protected]
Glengowan Goldens 
972-843-3083
Goldenwind Goldens

Ellen & Alan Meyer
Plano, TX USA 
[email protected]
Goldenwind Golden Retrievers - Breeders of Golden Retriever Puppies Dallas/Fort Worth/Austin/Houston Texas 
Goldstorm Golden Retrievers

Diane Mueller
New Braunfels, TX USA 
[email protected]
Home 
830-625-7828
Halo Goldens

Judi Hollenbeck
Burnet, TX USA 78611 
[email protected]
Halo Golden Retrievers, Burnet Texas 
(512) 756-9448
Heavensent Golden Retrievers

Beth & Bill Bruski
Gilmer, TX USA 75645 
[email protected]
903-734-4454 (phones: home & fax) 903-445-5304 (cell)
JusCoz Golden Retrievers

Lynda S Williams
Kennedale, TX USA 76060 
[email protected]
817-478-4467
Kingdom Goldens

Holly King
Fort Worth, TX USA 76116 
[email protected]
817-732-9596
Lone Star Golden Retrievers

Paula J Parrish
Bellaire, TX USA 77401 
[email protected]
713-816-5714
Mandigo Retrievers

Laurell E. Hand
Granbury, TX USA 76049 
[email protected]
mandigoretrievers.com 
(817) 910-2887
Mohrgold Golden Retrievers

John & Shari Degan
Rowlett, TX USA 75089 
[email protected]
www.mohrgold.com 
Mystic Golden Retrievers

Kim & Keith Cain
Midland, TX USA 79706 
[email protected]
Mystic Goldens 
(915) 686-2021
PotOGold Golden Retrievers

Michelle Bode
Flower Mound, TX USA 
[email protected]
Renegade Golden Retrievers

David & Cathryn Terrell
Cypress, TX USA 77429 
[email protected]
www.RenegadeGoldens.com 
281-251-3584
Sheffield Goldens

Barbara Sheffield
Pflugerville, TX USA 78660 
[email protected]
Sheffield Goldens 
512-989-8202
Slygo Golden Retrievers

Bernadette Tetro
Ft. Worth, TX USA 76148 
[email protected]
817-581-9650
Sonoma Golden Retrievers

Kara Anderson
Fredericksburg, TX USA 78624 
[email protected]
830-685-3508
Spirits Golden Retrievers

Sherri Farmer
Dallas, TX USA 
[email protected]
Spirits Golden Retrievers 
Tempo Goldens

David & Barbara Brown
Arlington, TX USA 760l6 
[email protected]
razzlegoldens.com/tempo_welcome.htm 
(8l7) 572-1545
Xcelerate Golden Retrievers

Brandye Randermann
Katy, TX USA 77493 
[email protected]
www.xcelerategoldens.com 
281-392-9865
Camlin Golden Retrievers

Nancy Crowley
Parker, TX USA 75002 
[email protected]
(972) 442-4804
Scion Golden Retrievers

Pat Simpson
Austin, TX USA 
[email protected]
sciongoldens.com 
Somermead Golden Retrievers

Brianna Bischoff
Houston, TX USA 
[email protected]
(281) 252-8797
Trailsend Golden Retrievers

Andrea Stringer
Richmond, TX USA 77406 
[email protected]
Trailsend Goldens 
281-341-6641
Wyndance Goldens

Cindi Williams
Frisco, TX USA 75034 
[email protected]
wyndancegoldens.com


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I would love to have a puppy from this breeder- not sure if it is too far
> 
> Scion Golden Retrievers
> 
> ...



I second the recommendation of Pat. I do believe she is doing a breeding later this week.

Pat is a solid breeder and has an impeccable reputation. She does things by the book and treats people very fairly as well as having beautiful dogs with good health and soild temperaments.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the help here and by PM. I've got leads with 3 potentially fantastic litters that I'm following up on.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry for that double post! Just noticed it this morning. Keep us looped with puppy photos. . .


----------

